# Did second baby come earlier than first?



## Cleo

Just wondering if your second (or third or fourth etc) babies came earlier than your first one? I had Duck 10 days before my due date and wonder if I should expect this LO to arrive a bit earlier as well? Although, being a little girl, I'm thinking she might make things more difficult and come late lol!


----------



## FeistyMom

My first two came on their due dates, no induction involved but I did have a sweep the same week.

I have this premonition that #3 (my first DS) will be early though!


----------



## hardworknmama

My first was 41 weeks and my second was 38 weeks, so yes my second came earlier than my first. However, I know some women whose second came later than thier first so it all depends on the pregnancy. My second fooled me as I was convinced that since my first was late that my second would be late. Silly me! :haha:


----------



## Lawhra

My second did come earlier yes. First was induced at 13 days over, second was induced at 38+2 due to premature rupture of membranes.


----------



## MommyxThree

My first came 15 days early; my second was 11 days early. Still waiting on baby #3 to make his/her arrival....due in 15 days...


----------



## bbyno1

Will be watching this as im wondering the same thing..


----------



## 5-a-side

My first was born at 39+6 and second was 3 weeks early spot on 37wks. No reasoning why and she was actually heavier than her elder sister. 
So who knows what will happen next.


----------



## pip101

Hey- my first was a week early and no2 was 2days overdue....


----------



## gezma

My first (DD) was exactly 2 weeks early, my 2nd (DS) was 4 days overdue..


----------



## charbaby

My 1st was 4 days late then my 2nd was 3 weeks early :)


----------



## Cleo

Thanks ladies! Sounds like it can go either way...(damn!) I was hoping I wouldn't have to worry about going overdue, but it looks like it's a definite possibility! 

...now to go read up on natural ways to induce...:haha:


----------

